# UK EOS Accessories (Baseball Hats, Keyrings etc)



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Some members have expressed an interest in some of the items available in the VW UK Accessories catalog..
http://www.vw.co.uk/assets/pdf...e.pdf
In particular people have expressed an interest in the UK Style baseball cap and key ring on pg 11
I spoke with Rich at OEMPl.us and he's prepared to look into ordering these and making them available if there's sufficient interest. So if you're really interested in ordering please post here with the item and quantity you are interested in.
I'll start the ball rolling 
2 Baseball caps
2 Key Rings
1 Pen


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (mark_d_drake)*

As Mark has mentioned, I am happy to source these items for those interested. There are some other good tidbits on the catalog, so I might order a few other products as well.
BTW - We have a set of the suitcases coming in about two weeks if anyone is looking for those...


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (mark_d_drake)*

Interested in one Eos cap and 2 Eos key rings.
Tnx.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (mark_d_drake)*

2 Key Rings
1 Baseball Cap
1 Pen
- dawn


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (mark_d_drake)*

I'd be interested in the baseball caps, the keyring, and _maybe_ the pen-- depending on whether that is a leather slipcover or not.
Not sure about how many, since I think my wife like the stylish VW keyring we have, and doesn't wear all the VW caps I've gotten us as it is.








I also like the *VW cufflinks*! I love cufflinks, especially with French-cuff style shirts.






















of course, I need to pay taxes already, so I guess I'd want to know the conversion prices before I bought too much VW schwag.
William


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Some members have expressed an interest in some of the items available in the VW UK Accessories catalog..
http://www.vw.co.uk/assets/pdf...e.pdf
In particular people have expressed an interest in the UK Style baseball cap and key ring on pg 11
I spoke with Rich at OEMPl.us and he's prepared to look into ordering these and making them available if there's sufficient interest. So if you're really interested in ordering please post here with the item and quantity you are interested in.
I'll start the ball rolling 
2 Baseball caps
2 Key Rings
1 Pen


Mark me down for 3 eos hats
2 edition 30 GTI Shirts (2xl)
2 GTI Ball caps



_Modified by Pleshy_GTI_VR6 at 11:11 AM 7-27-2007_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (mark_d_drake)*

One Eos baseball cap for me. Thanks!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (mark_d_drake)*

1 Baseball cap
1 keyring
1 pen
for me please.


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (chocoholic_too)*

Hat for sure
Do the suitcase sets fit 2008 EOS US version?


----------



## 2ndwind (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (mark_d_drake)*

2 baseball caps
2 key rings


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Hat for sure
Do the suitcase sets fit 2008 EOS US version?

3.2 or 2.0 version??


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (SoCalMan)*

Suitcases for 2008 3.2 VR6 If they fit, I will take a set


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Suitcases for 2008 3.2 VR6 If they fit, I will take a set

I am fairly sure that the placement of the batteries in the trunk of the 3.2L makes only one Eos suitcase fit. Several people who were considering either decided to get the 2.0T because it has more trunk space. With the top down, those couple of cubic feet make a big difference.
And actually I _believe_ that you must relocate the toolbox from the trunk area,as well as not carry any tools or spare parts there, if you want to get both in the 2.0T
I like the Eos suitcases, but I think I'm OK just sticking with my heavy duty dufflebag, & heavy frameless nylon suitcases I already have. There are other goodies ahead of those for me.
I also liked the Tiffany/Paloma Picasso key rings *especially that they were sterling silver*, which I prefer over gold-- but yikes!







That would just make the key even more expensive to lose (They are already around $200 to cut, inc. fob, and program.)
I think my favorite is the one linked above, with the rings cut into a rod (or formed that way), but at $165 it would definitely have to wait for *lots* of other parts & projects to be bought first.
William


_Modified by kghia at 8:28 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (kghia)*

Wow--so It looks like only one suitcase fits?
I guess we will need to see if any dimensions changed in the trunk area...


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (ElCid88)*

Rich,
any news on the EOS goodies?


_Modified by Pleshy_GTI_VR6 at 5:26 AM 8-2-2007_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (ElCid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElCid88* »_Wow--so It looks like only one suitcase fits?
I guess we will need to see if any dimensions changed in the trunk area...

Yes, they did. The 2.0T has over 10 cubic ft of space in the trunk, the 3.2 about 9.3.
In the 2.0T the opening for the pass-thru to the back seat is flush with the back wall of the trunk. I think in the 3.2 the back of the trunk sticks out on either side of the pass-thru. This is where the batteries are.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (flubber)*

Damn, you guys are like wolfs in the hen-house!
Mark, please run a total on this and we'll get it going.
For the suitcases, the 3.2L cars can only carry one in the back due to the battery placement. I think that's mentioned somewhere above...
BTW - Cufflinks RULE! I'm getting some for my French-cuff's as well...


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Damn, you guys are like wolfs in the hen-house!
Mark, please run a total on this and we'll get it going.
For the suitcases, the 3.2L cars can only carry one in the back due to the battery placement. I think that's mentioned somewhere above...
BTW - Cufflinks RULE! I'm getting some for my French-cuff's as well...

<~~Part wolf hound


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (Pleshy_GTI_VR6)*

1 hat. Have we gotten any pricing yet?


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, if I weren't married, I'd say I'd like to get the beautiful brunette on page 5, but that might be for some other web site...








Actually, I like the silver VW keychain the best which is not Eos specific. I imagine this might already be available stateside though.


_Modified by jgermuga at 2:37 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## seakayfl (Jan 16, 2007)

I have one questions; does any one know what color the hats are I would hope to have a lighter color, since I am in florida and the Sun can really get hot here, but if it only comes in dark colors I would like the following:
1 hat
1 key ring


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (seakayfl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seakayfl* »_I have one questions; does any one know what color the hats are I would hope to have a lighter color, since I am in florida and the Sun can really get hot here, but if it only comes in dark colors I would like the following:
1 hat
1 key ring

The hats only come in the one color as far as I can see. VW is not big on offering a wide variety of color choices.
Rich,
As of this post here are the totals:
Eos hat - 15
Eos keychain - 11
Eos pen - 4
Eos suitcase - 2 (both seemed tentative)
VW Cufflinks - 1
GTI Edition 30 shirt - 2
GTI Cap - 2


_Modified by Pleshy_GTI_VR6 at 8:22 AM 8-2-2007_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Pleshy_GTI_VR6)*

Thank you McLovin. I will proceed with pricing.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm in on the suitcases if the price is right !


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (mark_d_drake)*

I'm interested in a cap.


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Thank you McLovin. I will proceed with pricing.









Wow I feel like a kid in late december waiting for x-mas to arrive...


----------



## EOS4fun (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (mark_d_drake)*

A baseball cap for me too....


----------



## Timbo424 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (EOS4fun)*

hat and key ring


----------



## boxster986 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (Timbo424)*

I would like a beanie please if possible


----------



## paisano (Apr 26, 2007)

Put me down for 2 baseball caps


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (paisano)*

Still working on pricing and availability. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrcozy (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (mark_d_drake)*

Definitely four (4) caps. One for each rider










_Modified by mrcozy at 9:30 PM 8-10-2007_


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Still working on pricing and availability. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

bump and







for motivation


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (SoCalMan)*

How about a GTI watch for me


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Pleshy_GTI_VR6)*

I have not been having a lot of luck chasing this through my various UK customers, but I'm not deterred!


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

MKV guys want some stuff too
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3423432
and how much for the girl


----------



## PandK (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (mark_d_drake)*

I'm in for 2 EOS hats


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (PandK)*

Hope your able to find this stuff, theres some really nice things.
If you have any luck, put me down for a black GTI vest (small), a GTI sports bag, and the GTI beanie.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (Rui)*

bump


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (Conejo GTI)*

My first source seems to have fizzled, so I'm trying another one...


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (OEMpl.us)*

Okay, bump for prices!!
Some of the prices are good and some are a bit off:
Eos Cap - $22
Eos Keyring - $14
Eos Pen Set - $22
GTI Cap - $25
VW Beanie - $24
VW Lapel Pin - $15
VW Cufflinks - $32
30th T-Shirt - $51
For those that are still interested, please chime in and we'll get the order process started!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (OEMpl.us)*

2 Baseball caps
2 Key Rings
1 Pen


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (mark_d_drake)*

1 EOS Cap
1 EOS Keyring
Will they be available to order on the OEMpl.us website? My gf might want to get them for me for my birthday.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Okay, bump for prices!!
Some of the prices are good and some are a bit off:
Eos Cap - $22
Eos Keyring - $14
Eos Pen Set - $22
GTI Cap - $25
VW Beanie - $24
VW Lapel Pin - $15
VW Cufflinks - $32
30th T-Shirt - $51
For those that are still interested, please chime in and we'll get the order process started!

1 cap
2 keyrings
Live in O.C., so I will pick them up.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (OEMpl.us)*

1 Eos cap
1 Eos pen
1 Eos key ring 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (OEMpl.us)*

Hi Rich,
1 Cap
1 Key Ring
1 Pen Set
Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## 356924 (Aug 15, 2006)

1 Eos cap


----------



## ksteele (Mar 25, 2007)

lol, is this still going?
ok i take 2 eos key rings.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (OEMpl.us)*

1 Eos cap
Thanks!


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (flubber)*

Gosh, no takers on the boot bag for your Wellingtons?? Shocking.








JJ


----------



## ElCid88 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (Canadian Lurker)*

1 EOS Cap


----------



## seakayfl (Jan 16, 2007)

1 Cap and 1 key ring!


----------



## seakayfl (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry, I meant to say 1 EOS cap and ! EOS ket ring!!!


----------



## EOS4fun (Apr 21, 2007)

1 EOS Cap
1 Eos Key Chain


----------



## crandall58 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Rich, please put me down for the Eos model car. It's pretty cool. Thanks.


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (crandall58)*

Any word on the GTI vest?


----------



## seakayfl (Jan 16, 2007)

Do you have a ETA for the caps and key rings for the EOS?


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (OEMpl.us)*

Haven't been on in a long time, but would be interested in one hat and one keychain.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (SoCalMan)*

Bump===>Will this happen??


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: UK EOS Accessories (SoCalMan)*

My gf needs to know if she should look for some new Christmas presents...


----------



## seakayfl (Jan 16, 2007)

Have you have any luck with the Baseball caps and Key Rings? Let us know, thanks


----------

